# Hi Everyone!!



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Just want to introduce myself! My name is Dawn and I'm a fairly new kitty mommy  I live in Pennsylvania. My DH & I (wait, can I use abbreviations like DH?) adopted two kitties from the local SPCA in October. I don't think they're really sisters (I don't know, can two so different kitties be from the same litter?), but they had been surrendered together 

Apparently, their previous owner had a premature baby and her doctor told her to get rid of all "contaminents". I've actually never owned any pets before, so this is a rather new experience for me. You can see my girls in my signature, but I'll post other pics here too 

The SPCA said they were about a year old, but my Vet said probably more like 8 months, so I figured we can celebrate our birthdays together. Mine is January 21st.

This is Boo:










Boo only weighs about 5 pounds. She was very shy at first, spent the first few days under the couch. Eventually she warmed up to us and now she loves to cuddle and be scratched. She's still very quiet tho', almost non-vocal. She also looooveeessss catnip.

This is Storm:









Storm's kinda a crazy kitty and she's actually why I was first attracted to the cage they were in. While Boo was hiding in the back corner, Storm was jumping and lunging like "look at me!! look at me!!". She loves to play.

I'll also attach my current favorite pic. This is my "New Years Card" (woulda been Christmas, but I'm a bit behind). I gave up trying to get a picture of all four of us (who knew taking pictures with two cats would be so hard?) when I got this adorable picture of my girls on the back of the couch:










Anyway, Hi all!!

dawn


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello! Welcome to the forum. I was a first time kitty mum when I first joined...really good place to be. Look forward to seeing more pictures and hearing stories of your beautiful ladies.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya and welcome. New here myself. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your two cats are so cute, I love that postcard thing you did with them too. Enjoy the boards and post more pictures when you get a chance


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you've got cute kitties there!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

hi and welcome! your babies are beautiful, one litter can produce many many variety of kittens so your two may be litter mates and great pics, cant wait to see more!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi & Welcome from donna, the incredible trio and Freesia girl!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh wow Boo looks just like my RB Patches ....


----------



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

*Hi everyone!!*

Hi, welcome to the forum, i'm fairly new here too. Was a first time kitty mummy too when i joined. your cats are beautiful!


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

What pretty babies! My Daisy looked Siamese but her littermates ranged from brown tabby ( like mom) to all black. Amazing and pretty neat-o.


----------



## bijan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi there, you've gotten a couple of pretty ones....


----------

